# can't fly!



## kerwa (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I hope someone can help me here- over the last few days, my Buddy has been nearly constantly biting under his wings. No feathers have been pulled out, and he seemed to be fine and was flying around as normal. 

Today, I noticed a lot of red where he'd been biting, so I gave him a quick bath to see if I could see anything, and he didn't flinch in pain at all, and seemed again, fine. Now, he cant seem to fly well. He'll move off but after a second, will fall to the floor. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there! 

When birds get all wet (including their wings), they will have trouble lifting off to fly and to even fly properly due to the wet wing feathers. 
Once they get more dried, they would then be able to fly more easily.

If your budgie is truly biting and damaging his feathers then something must be up with him, he could have mites or something else that is bothering him to the point of harming himself. It would be a good idea for your budgie to have a check up at the avian vet.


----------

